

Antarctica like you've never seen it before - philipn
http://localwiki.org/blog/2012/oct/10/localwiki-antarctica/

======
sharkweek
Unrelated, but one of my favorite things about Antarctica is a terribly
irreverent and incredibly amusing activity of many temporary residents in the
area -- <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/300_Club>

~~~
throwaway54-762
Wikipedia claims they run naked, but one of the linked articles[0] says that
they actually wear boots. I was wondering how they prevented frostbite...

[0]: <http://antarcticnet.tripod.com/300club.html>

------
tmj
Wow, what an interesting thing to stumble across. I happen to work for the
Polar Geospatial Center and deal with satellite imagery and map-making for
both poles all the time. In fact, several of our staff are in the process of
deploying to McMurdo where they support the US mission with maps and other GIS
related activities. One staffer, Brad Herried, shot most of the Google
Streetview material from Antarctica. Nice to see it's appreciated!

------
jk4930
Here's something I really love: Walk-through the Amundson Scott South Pole
Station <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdM9sYXmVrY>

~~~
adambyrtek
You can also see the Scott's hut on Street View:
[http://www.google.com/culturalinstitute/worldwonders/scotts-...](http://www.google.com/culturalinstitute/worldwonders/scotts-
hut/)

~~~
cbaleanu
And that's why I love HN. I had no idea about that worldwonders page. Thanks!

------
xbryanx
Anyone know why this page refers to Litchfield Island as "the island most
frequently seen in dreams?"

~~~
evincarofautumn
Oddly enough, this very blog post is the only Google result I get for the
quoted phrase. Anyway, the thing looks inkblotty and fractally enough that I
could plausibly mistake any frosty island for it in a dream. Probably related
to the fact that we regularly have déjà vu in places of which (we think) we’ve
dreamt. Or at least I do.

~~~
s_henry_paulson
I got one layer deeper. I googled the same thing, but I ended up here back at
HN because this very conversation has already been indexed and is now a top
search result.

------
base
The project page <http://antarctica.localwiki.org/> seems to be down.

~~~
tokenadult
I just got a 503 error message.

"Service Temporarily Unavailable

"The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance
downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later."

------
stephengillie
This is amazing! How long until we can rent a romotive or iPad Double or
tacocopter to drive around and "see the place for ourselves"?

~~~
philipn
Some scientists are alredy using aerial drones :)
[http://www.nmfs.noaa.gov/stories/2012/10/10_03_12wayne_perry...](http://www.nmfs.noaa.gov/stories/2012/10/10_03_12wayne_perryman.html)

------
mxfh
Well, there was this hack by MapBox

<http://tiles.mapbox.com/zac/map/antarctica>

No high-res satellite imagery though.

Just don't forget to visit the McMurdo Dry Valleys

[https://maps.google.com/?ll=-77.547723,160.916748&spn=0....](https://maps.google.com/?ll=-77.547723,160.916748&spn=0.253188,2.113495&t=h&z=10)

